# Đại lý chuyên bán và máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà hàng rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (30/11/20)

*Khám phá đơn vị bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng. Bạn đã biết?*

Nhà xưởng là một không gian rộng lớn với diện tích lên đến mấy trăm nghìn hecta…

=> Việc cấp bách tìm cho ra được một dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng phù hợp nhất, cũng như đơn vị điện lạnh thật uy tín, chuyên nghiệp mà giá cả lại phải chăng luôn là điều nằm trong mối quan ngại của chủ đầu tư…


Và không quá bất ngờ khi sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin* lại một lần nữa được xướng tên cho vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng này.



Vậy hãy cùng với chúng tôi đi *khám phá đơn vị bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng* giá rẻ nhất tại khu vực miền Nam này nhé!
Xem thêm:    +++  thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.  
                      +++ may-lanh-tu-dung-di-dong-casper-pc09tl11-r410.








*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC ĐỀ CỬ CHO VỊ TRÍ MÁY LẠNH CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG?*
​
Đầu tiên, hãy cùng điểm qua một vài nét cơ bản của không gian nhà xưởng này đã nhé!




Nhà xưởng là một khu đất rộng lớn, và thường chỉ xây hoàn thành về phần thô, rộng lớn đến mấy trăm hecta.
Chứa nhiều máy móc, nhân công, thời gian hoạt động cao lên đến 12 tiếng/ngày.
Hơi nóng tỏa ra từ máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất, hơi người đi lại và vận động cộng với sức nóng khắc nghiệt của thời tiết bên ngoài tạo cho không gian nơi đây chẳng khác gì là một “lò nung”.
 

Vì thế, nhà xưởng rất cần có một hệ thống làm mát nhanh, mạnh mẽ, đều và đặc biệt là sức hoạt động bền bỉ.




Là dòng thổi trực tiếp, công suất từ 50.000 – 100.000BTU nên được xem là sản phẩm làm mát nhất trong các máy lạnh có trên thị trường.
Gió lạnh được đưa xa tận 10 mét, giúp không gian được làm mát ổn định và đều hơn.
Khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động bền bỉ mà ít khi xảy ra sự cố, sai sót.
Lắp đặt, bảo trì hay vệ sinh cũng rất dễ dàng, không cần dàn giáo leo lên leo xuống bất tiện.
Máy lạnh cũng có phát ra tiếng ồn do đây là dòng công nghiệp, tuy nhiên sẽ không gây quá nhiều khó chịu đến người dùng.
 








*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG DÒNG NÀO? GIÁ CẢ RA SAO?*
​
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin* có thể nói là sản phẩm có số lượng model nhiều nhất thị trường, bởi nó được phân làm 4 loại chính sau đây:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVRN dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA dòng Inverter.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVGR dòng Tiêu chuẩn, dạng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVPGR dòng Tiêu chuẩn, dạng đặt sàn nối ống gió
 

Nhiều là thế nhưng với không gian nhà xưởng này, thì phù hợp nhất là hai dòng 3 và 4, tuy nhiên, máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin dạng đặt sàn nối ống gió thì tốn quá nhiều chi phí, cách lắp đặt cũng khó khăn hơn máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, cho nên dòng sản phẩm này thường không được chuộng lắm ở Việt Nam.



Tiếp theo đây, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra cho bạn bảng giá tham khảo của dòng _máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng_, model FVGR nhé!



Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
5.5hp
FVGR05NV1
59.800.000đ
6.0hp
FVGR06NV1
67.700.000đ
8.0hp
FVGR08NV1
81.900.000đ
10hp
FVGR10NV1
82.200.000đ​ 

***Lưu ý một chút: Giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo, giá có thể thay đổi lên xuống tùy theo thời điểm, vì thế, ngay khi bạn nhìn thấy được bảng giá ưu đãi này, hãy nhanh tay gọi ngay cho chúng tôi qua Hotline 0901 329 411 (Ms My) hoặc kết bạn qua Zalo, Viber để được hưởng mức giá cực rẻ này nhé!



À còn nữa, chỉ cần bạn mua trên 2 bộ thôi, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ còn giảm giá thêm cho bạn nữa đấy










*ĐƠN VỊ BÁN VÀ LẮP **MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN **CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT LÀ ĐÂU?*
​
Hải Long Vân chúng tôi tự tin chính là đơn vị điện lạnh mà bạn đang cần đây. Với 4 lý do đặc biệt cơ bản sau:




*Là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu Daikin.*
 

Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin từ trụ sở chính của hãng tại Việt Nam. Cam kết 100% là hàng chuẩn được nhập nguyên chiếc từ nước ngoài, không bán hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng để trục lợi. Máy có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ. Nếu phát hiện hàng không đúng như mô tả, chúng tôi xin chịu hoàn tiền 200%.




*Đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm lắp đặt trên 7 năm.*
 

Đã từng thi công và lắp cho rất nhiều công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy lạnh, dù là nhỏ hay lớn. Hợp tác với Hải Long Vân sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian nhà xưởng được trọn vẹn nhất, tạo nên nơi làm việc lý tưởng cho nhân công của bạn.




*Vật tư lắp đặt được đảm bảo chất lượng chuẩn hàng nhập.*
 

Hệ thống máy lạnh hoạt động có hiệu quả, 50% là nhờ vào sự lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp. Ở Hải Long Vân, bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm vì tất cả các vật tư lắp đặt nhưu ống đồng, dây diện, ống nước, CP, ke đỡ đều được chúng tôi chọn lọc một cách hiệu quả. Chưa kể đến, giám đốc của chúng tôi xuất phát là một thợ điện lạnh, do vậy mà chúng tôi hiểu rất rõ những điều chi tiết, nhỏ nhặt trong quy trình lắp máy chất lượng.




*Báo giá chính xác, khảo sát nhanh chóng, tư vấn nhiệt tình.*
 

Không cần biết bạn có muốn hợp tác với chung tôi hay không, nhưng chỉ cần bạn gọi đến Hải Long vân, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn một khoảng thời gian chia sẻ và tư vấn tận tình nhất có thể. Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn cần được khảo sát công trình nhanh chóng, chỉ cần báo địa điểm, trong vòng 2 tiếng, chúng tôi sẽ có mặt tận nơi và báo giá trọn gói ngay sau đó cho bạn!



=> Hợp tác với chúng tôi, bạn sẽ không bao giờ thất vọng!










*LỜI KẾT.*
​
Vậy là cũng đã đến hồi kết của trang giấy, chắc hẳn bạn cũng đã nắm trong tay được sơ lược những điều cần biết về sản phẩm tuyệt vời của nhà Daikin cũng như đơn vị bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng rồi đúng không nào! Vậy đừng chần chừ nữa mà hãy gọi ngay vào 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh nhất)để được hưởng ngay những ưu đãi về giá rẻ như trên nhé!



Ngoài sự phù hợp với không gian nhà xưởng, _máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin_ còn là sản phẩm hoàn hảo cho những không gian rộng cần làm lạnh nhanh như hội trường, phòng họp, xí nghiệp, kho chứa hàng,… bên cạnh đó các sản phẩm hot hit nhất  thị trường như máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi,… cũng được Hải Long Vân bán ra với giá cực rẻ. Do vậy, bất kể như cầu của bạn là gì, cũng hãy cứ liên lạc để chúng tôi tư vấn cho bạn tận tình nhất nhé!


Nguồn link tham khảo:   Khám phá đơn vị bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng. Bạn đã biết?


----------

